# VOIP Apps



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

Has anyone used any other VOIP app besides Groove IP? How has your luck been with it? What would you say are the best VOIP apps of august 2012.

Thanks!


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

I've been using a combination of SipDroid and Google Voice (setup explained in this tutorial www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS50Fld3y8w). Now whenever I flash a new ROM, I don't even have to install either SipDroid or Google Voice back onto my phone. I just put my pbxes.org account information in my dialer settings (under Internet Call Settings) and I'm good to go. I like it because I don't have to run extra apps like Groove IP or anything. And the call quality is pretty good. Better than Talkatone and the rest, IMO.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

But do SMS messages work and come to your messaging app with that way britinfitz?
And I am guessing MMS messages still wont work that way either right?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> But do SMS messages work and come to your messaging app with that way britinfitz?
> And I am guessing MMS messages still wont work that way either right?


He's using Google Voice so I imagine he just uses that for SMS.


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

The cell signal at my house sucks, so this way I can actually place calls without breaking up. That was the only reason I did it, tbh. But yes, both MMS and SMS come to my phone (through the stock messaging app). The only time my GV is shown is when I use it for an internet call. And if someone calls my GV number, it comes in as a VOIP/internet call. I imagine if someone sent either an SMS or MMS to my GV number, I would have to have GV installed to read them.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

britinfitz said:


> I imagine if someone sent either an SMS or MMS to my GV number, I would have to have GV installed to read them.


Alright, that was the part I was wondering about.

I would say that your solution is probably the best way to do VoIP calls still, but I would just have the app installed so texts work well. And use the MDR Tools GV integration, so that either the stock messaging app or GoSMS could be used. Google Voice app for texting isnt nearly as enjoyable.


----------



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

K cool. I am thinking about going to the prepaid T-Mobile plan with the 100 min and use this as my primary source of phone calls.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

I reread my previous post, and I don't think I made as much sense as I originally thought. So here it is in a nutshell:

If someone calls my Verizon/GV number, it comes through to my phone like normal.

If someone sends my Verizon number an SMS/MMS, it comes to my phone like normal. Stock messaging app handles it. Or I could use GoSMS or Handecent.

If someone sends my GV number an SMS/MMS I would have to have GV installed to check it.

I have the dialer settings set to ask me on each outgoing call if I want to make a "cell call" or an "internet call". If I choose cell call, it goes out like a regular call and the person I call sees my Verizon number on their caller ID. If I choose internet call, the call is placed over WiFi or the data network, and the person I call sees my GV number on their caller ID.

So basically my phone works like any other. The only difference is I get a pop up when I place a call asking cell or internet. But there are a couple of other options in the settings if you don't want to have to choose between cell or internet for every outgoing call.


----------



## klobkelosh (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been using the nightly versions of csipsimple. Best app i have found for voip. And if your are on jelly bean, the latency (delay) is better than ics (in fact there's an xda thread with a patch that allows an 11 ms latency which is just awesome)


----------



## ml3000 (Jun 29, 2012)

I just started using groove IP and am noticing a huge delay. Do you have a link to that thread? Also is that fix just for that app? Anyone have issues where the person on the other end thinks you sound really quiet?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

britinfitz said:


> I've been using a combination of SipDroid and Google Voice (setup explained in this tutorial www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS50Fld3y8w). Now whenever I flash a new ROM, I don't even have to install either SipDroid or Google Voice back onto my phone. I just put my pbxes.org account information in my dialer settings (under Internet Call Settings) and I'm good to go. I like it because I don't have to run extra apps like Groove IP or anything. And the call quality is pretty good. Better than Talkatone and the rest, IMO.


Funny I thought I was the only one using this, I did the same used sip droid to auto config pbxes.org ... now I just use the native dialer. So much better then a third party app, I have used both Groove IP and SipDroid and while they are not bad, nothing compares to native!


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

ml3000 said:


> I just started using groove IP and am noticing a huge delay. Do you have a link to that thread? Also is that fix just for that app? Anyone have issues where the person on the other end thinks you sound really quiet?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Groove IP is a great app but requires alot of tweaking to get it working right and sound good, i'll post my settings for you even though i only use this as a fallback now that I have pbxes.org and native dialer setup.

GV GNex Settings for best call quality.

Settings -> Audio/Echo Settings (Changes from Defaults)
1. Echo Cancellation -> Checked Basic Echo Canceler
2. Speaker Volume 8
3. Microphone Gain -6

Settings -> Troubleshooting
1. Audio Processing 
2. Synchronize Voice
3. Mic Buffer -> Medium (This increases quality but at the cost of delay)

Hope that helps you, thats what it took to make it acceptable for me, before I found that PBXes.org could integrate with GVoice.


----------



## Formula84 (Oct 5, 2011)

kl0bk3l0sh said:


> I've been using the nightly versions of csipsimple. Best app i have found for voip. And if your are on jelly bean, the latency (delay) is better than ics (in fact there's an xda thread with a patch that allows an 11 ms latency which is just awesome)


Have you tried the built in Native Dialer SIP option? Wonder how this compares...


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> Have you tried the built in Native Dialer SIP option? Wonder how this compares...


Used it many times works great

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> He's using Google Voice so I imagine he just uses that for SMS.


Sipdroid with link to your Google voice number and allow you to call out on it. Not just for sms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bryantjopplin (Oct 4, 2011)

You should buy your own sip gate and link it to your pbxes.org account and use either a static ip or dyndns.org account and connect to your houses Internet. I use a 3cx pbx on windows 7 with a grand stream sip gate setup on my static ip and use my house phone to dial out using WiFi when in out of the country

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## britinfitz (Dec 23, 2011)

Formula84 said:


> Funny I thought I was the only one using this, I did the same used sip droid to auto config pbxes.org ... now I just use the native dialer. So much better then a third party app, I have used both Groove IP and SipDroid and while they are not bad, nothing compares to native!


Yeah, I'm not fan of any of the dialers in Talkatone, SipDroid, or the rest. I like the clean look of the native dialer.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

bryantjopplin said:


> Sipdroid with link to your Google voice number and allow you to call out on it. Not just for sms
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I know but GV handles SMS just fine on its own. An SMS sent to a GV number can be forwarded to a cell number or just use the GV app. Too bad they don't support MMS.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I know but GV handles SMS just fine on its own. An SMS sent to a GV number can be forwarded to a cell number or just use the GV app. Too bad they don't support MMS.


They do for Sprint. You can be on any service provider, and if the person sending you an MMS is on Sprint it will go through as an email attachment.

Also MDR Tools has a great GV integration app that lets you use the stock messaging and dialer from your phone with Google Voice. The only ROM this doesnt fully work on is MIUI do to custom dialer and messaging apk's


----------

